# "Unrestored" 1956 Schwinn $3,000 bike



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Ol'Dad, has kept it original since 1956!!: 



> I have a 1956 bike that my dad gave to me before he past away. It has never been restored and it is original. If somebody would like to restore it it would be a $3,000 dollar bike. Not many out there in this condition. If interested please call 813-380-7478



http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/4804955373.html

"Not many out there is this condition" Yup he got 1 thing right.  "Dad" must have been a circus clown?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2014)

Another prime example that cheap beer really messes up your head.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. What a piece...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 28, 2014)

If you be real quite you can hear dad laughing


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bet Jr. needs the cash to get a hood for his rice rocket.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 28, 2014)

Shame on those not "knowledgeable" enough to know what that bicycles "true value" is on the flee market of the internets "free ad space".


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 28, 2014)

What a deal.he's only asking half of what it's worth though.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 28, 2014)

*Sit down folks, SIT DOWN!

I just RE-read the ad and there is actually a line of truth in the posting. "Not many out there in this condition"....

that alone should make it worth double what he's asking*


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Bet Jr. needs the cash to get a hood for his rice rocket.





"Fast and Delirious" my spelling sucks!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

A prime example of what is wrong with Craig's list today. I remember when you could find really cool stuff at great prices. Thanks Mike Wolf


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> A prime example of what is wrong with Craig's list today. I remember when you could find really cool stuff at great prices. Thanks Mike Wolf



Also blame the idiots who don't know poop and price their ebay crap through the roof. That's the first place uninformed people look for price comparison ( well on ebay they go for) and they always use the highest one they find even if theirs isn't even close to condition or even the same thing. I'm not saying its just with bicycle related stuff either. For example schwinn drums... I saw one on ebay front laced to a s2 rim and the guy wanted 900 for it... then all of a sudden somebody selling doll crap posted one and it was 700 without rim... monkey see monkey do. Don't blame mike too much, ebay is the deal killer when used in the hands of idiots....


----------



## Pistelpete (Dec 29, 2014)

You can't be all bad you drive a Saab


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

I forgot about the Ebay "buy it now" fantasy prices.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> I forgot about the Ebay "buy it now" fantasy prices.



When I used to deal vinyl we used a site called popsike. .. we used the mid price to determine buying price from customers wanting to sell... they always complained that it was worth more on ebay even though popsike uses ebay for its generating of sale curve. We would tell them to throw it on ebay and be prepared to wait 3 years for some moron to come by... cause that's the only reason you saw the high price in the first place is cause some moron finally came a long...


----------

